# Need more comedy!



## Konstanz (Apr 22, 2012)

I just wanted some help on my quest to find more comedy movies so I thought I'd just open a thread here. So please, recommend me some comedy movies! To make it easier (because not everyone has the same sense of humor) I made a list of movies I really enjoyed.


American Pie (all of them)
Role Models 
Blackadder (series 2-4)
Bad Teacher
Meet the spartans
Hall Pass
The hangover 1&2
The New Guy (my all-time favorite when i was a kid)

So the humor has to be absurd, dirty, sarcastic and upbeat if possible. Can't wait to hear some recommendations!


----------



## Ireth (Apr 22, 2012)

Shaun of the Dead and Hot Fuzz are both hilarious, and I highly recommend them both. Simon Pegg and Nick Frost are priceless.


----------



## Konstanz (Apr 22, 2012)

Ireth said:


> Shaun of the Dead and Hot Fuzz are both hilarious, and I highly recommend them both. Simon Pegg and Nick Frost are priceless.



I've seen both of them and Hot Fuzz is definitely hilarious. Thanks though!


----------



## Black Dragon (Apr 22, 2012)

For films in the Fantasy-Comedy genre, I really liked:

The Princess Bride
Your Highness
The Gamers: Rise of Dorkness


----------



## Ireth (Apr 22, 2012)

History of the World, Part I
anything by Monty Python
Dogma

Also, if you're a Terry Pratchett fan, I believe there are some film adaptations (both animated and live-action) of his books out there. I've seen Soul Music, and it's great. There's also Wyrd Sisters and Hogfather, which I haven't seen but want to.


----------



## JCFarnham (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh oh, Dogma, yes. That +1.


----------



## Ivan (Apr 22, 2012)

I would recommend Dr. Strangelove but it is not exactly upbeat. Eh, I'll recommend it anyway, it's awesome.

Blazing Saddles is probably right up your alley.


----------



## Ireth (Apr 22, 2012)

If you like Blazing Saddles, there's also Robin Hood: Men in Tights.


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Apr 22, 2012)

Ireth said:


> If you like Blazing Saddles, there's also Robin Hood: Men in Tights.



And Spaceballs!  Mel Brooks is the man.

I see Paul Rudd on there so I would definitely add I Love You, Man.  Other great ones:

Forgetting Sarah Marshall
Pineapple Express
Superbad
Get Him to the Greek
Talladega Nights
Stepbrothers
Wedding Crashers
Anchorman  <-------- If you haven't seen Anchorman, go get it.  NOW!
Old School
Animal House
Tommy Boy
Dumb and Dumber- just the first one
Accepted
Ace Ventura: When Nature Calls
Harold and Kumar go to White Castle
Billy Madison
Dodgeball
Zoolander

And that is all.  Yeah, I like comedies.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Apr 23, 2012)

Groundhog Day, QED.


----------



## Penpilot (Apr 23, 2012)

Red Dwarf TV series
Mallrats
Chasing Amy
Jay and Silent Bob Strike back


----------



## Ivan (Apr 27, 2012)

Forgot Dodgeball which was hilarious.


----------



## Ghost (Apr 27, 2012)

Black Dragon said:


> The Gamers: Rise of Dorkness



I love that movie! I'm rewatching The Guild today.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Apr 27, 2012)

COEN BROTHERS:
* The Hudsucker Proxy
* Fargo
* The Big Lebowski
* O Brother Where Art Thou
* The Ladykillers (remake)
* Burn After Reading

FOREIGN:
* Traumschiff Surprise, Periode One / Dreamship Surprise (German)
* Steven Chow's Kung Fu / Kung Fu Hustle (Chinese)


I never saw the entirety of Traumschiff Surprise, but when I did see it I was on a bus from Germany to Austria. The driver had my coworker apologize to me on his because there were no English subtitles, but I asked her to tell him I found the movie funny and easy to follow despite the language barrier. I don't know if you can find this movie in the U.S.

Kung Fu Hustle was released in U.S. theaters shortly before I moved to Hong Kong, which was seven years ago TODAY!


----------



## gavintonks (Apr 28, 2012)

Paul
Galaxy Quest aka Sirgourney Weaver with breasts
Mars attacks
Junior
Monsters and Alians
True Lies
Woody Alan
Little shop of horrors
Funny thing happened on the way to the forum / movie
Dr Phibes
Arrested development[tv]


----------



## Justme (Apr 28, 2012)

The Big Bang theory(tv)
Abbott and Costello
Space Balls
Time Bandits
Foster Brooks(dean Martin roasts-tv) you can see them on youtube


----------



## gavintonks (Apr 28, 2012)

very far back
I dream of genii
Bewitched
Its about space
beautiful people
the god must be crazy
a book - the water method man -Irving stone -  was very funny


----------

